# South Carolina



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I coudln't remember any list mates from south carolina so I thought I would make a general post! My husband received a great job offer so we are flying out there this weekend. If anyone has any thoughts- even just a vacation, please share! I have never been there before so it is pretty stressful!

Amanda
(who at least knows I can get A LOT more house than LA!)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda,
How are housing prices in LA anyhow? Did they plumit like the majority of the USA due to sub-prime woes? If not, you can sell your LA home HIGH, and buy LOW in SC! Prolly get a mansion! 

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Amanda I take it DH really liked SC if he is bringing you back to see yourself. Is this a definite or should I wait to congratulate.
Sorry I can’t help, the only thing I do know is DH loves the golf and SC is one of the states on my list I would consider retiring to.
Please keep us updated on this new adventure of your life.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

SC has some really beautiful areas. I have been to many of them. The coastal cities are my favorite. Do you know where in SC? I'm about 2 hours west of the SC line.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Have fun checking it out Amanda. I love the commercials for it. It looks really beautiful. I've never been to the East Coast. I tell DH we should retire somewhere on the east coast but he says no place where there are hurricanes. Apparently earthquakes are okay in his book but not hurricanes. Go figure.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan, I probably should have put a max price on this search, but I'd say that it is safe to say that real estate prices have not hit the bottom. (Click here.)  (Nothing in that first page listing was under $14mil.)

Amanda, I'm looking forward to hearing about your trip. I have several friends in the area that just love it there and are always boasting about the virtues of SC. I'm not so sure that all the storms appeal to me, but it does sound beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I was on vacation and drove through the Carolinas...I don't recall, but we spent a day at Murtle Beach ( I think that is on SC ) anyways, the drive to it and the beach itself was very nice. Albeit, it was kind of cold when we went, so no swimming for us. But it was pleasant surprise. I liked that area of our trip. - I loved the Smokey mountains - which isn't even of topic here, but wouldn't want to live there...too far away from anything. ** so depending on if this would be a permanent move, consider the commute to work/ shopping areas when house hunting. Things are a little more scarse in remote areas unlike LA.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

DH loved it! So if I do, it will either be this fall or next fall! It will be clemson which is in the north west corner. The part that helps scare me less is it is 2 hours from Atlanta and 2 hours from Charlotte so I can still do big city stuff! It is in part of the mountains though but it is a big university so it woudln't be as much of no where. DH checked and they at least have sushi, mexican, and turkish food (he was nervous about eating biscuits and grits all the time!)

Ryan, we didn't buy, we are renting but our home just sold for $549K before we moved into it and it is 850 sq feet total! We have a tiny yard and we don't have a driveway! We are on a mountain. In SC, that gets me 5 bedrooms and a few acres- I don't know what I would do with that space! But Dora sure would love the backyard! I would say house prices have gone down some but we are only 5 miles from downtown so it is still pretty high!

I am very open to the thought of this but I wouldn't have said it would have been on my list a few years ago! But I do want to stay with no or hardly any snow! I have been truly spoiled with the weather out here!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There are so many lovely and historic areas in SC, but I'm not familiar with the specific area you're going to. As for house prices, you'll get a mansion there compared to LA. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, we have a friend of the family who lives in Clemson! Her husband used to work in the university. It seems like a beautiful place. I believe she really loves it there, but I've never gone to visit or anything so I don't know much about it. I think they do get snow on account of being up in the mountains but I don't think it's a lot or anything.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- good at least someone knows someone- I went to Myrtle beach for a day when I was in high school on my way to Florida but that is it!

You want to know a great plus -I will definitely get to go to nationals (probably can drive there!) so if anyone wants a roomate <BG>

Amanda


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Amanda!

Nico's breeder is from SC, so if you need a puppy fix, you will have to go visit her . She's really cool. And I know Maryam is in NC so maybe she isn't too far away for a weekend playdate.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristin's right, Maryam is in NC! I'm sure she will be thrilled to know that there will be another Hav around her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I coudln't remember any list mates from south carolina so I thought I would make a general post! My husband received a great job offer so we are flying out there this weekend. If anyone has any thoughts- even just a vacation, please share! I have never been there before so it is pretty stressful!
> 
> Amanda
> (who at least knows I can get A LOT more house than LA!)


Oh wow!

South Carolina is nice  The biggest vacation destination there is Myrtle Beach! That is a great town and there's alot to do. That's not too far from Virginia  Actually, we have a friend with a timeshare there that we were planning on using sometime here in the near future. When are you going to check it out? What city is the job offer?

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Whoops! I didnt' read your latest post before I asked Q's!! Sorry! lol

Ohhh..you are near Charlotte? Everyone I know LOVES that town, although...I've never been. I'd go check it out in a heartbeat though. I LOVE the East Coast. I've lived ALLL over the country, and travelled quite a bit when I was married to my first husband in the military. The West Coast is beautiful..but I just love the East Coast and South. It is SO very friendly here, I'm sure you'll love it.

Kara


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, Not sure where in South Carolina you are looking at. We live in chester, which is about 40 miles south of Charlotte,NC. A small poor town with some really nice houses. Houses in our historic district run around 250 thousand all fixed up with square footage of around 3500 or 4000 sq feet. We bought our 4100 square foot house for 40K but it is a real 100 year old fixer upper.... we may finish before we retire. There is nowhere to shop here really except for wal-mart but we are 40 minutes for Charlotte and about that far from Columbia, Sc both of which have nice malls. We are about 3 hours from the beach and 3 hours from the mountains. We also just started a havanese club here in our area. it is Central Carolina Havanese Club...we have a tripod webite and a yahoo group...join our yahoo group to keep up with playdates. We are having one this summer in Chester, then an october one in Mooresville. What part of South Carolina are you going to... i missed that somehow. Susan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, I am not much help. But we did visit Charelston and Beaufort (where they shot forest gump and other southern movies) and both were absolutely beautiful. My DH is from the metro Atlanta area and we were staying in his brothers time share in Savannah and got bored so drove to South Carolina. I know a lot of people from the Boston Area who have or are looking into relocating there because the quality of life is supposed to be great. Less Expensive, but still pretty good pay and lots of culture and green space and the mountains and the ocean. 

Hmmm was thinking the bay area-- but my inlaws would love it if we moved south. 

well good luck. it feels like you just moves to LA. 

Wow Kimberly were those LA houses 85 million? did I count the zeros right? who has that kinda money?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, here's my response to Amanda's move away from LA :hurt: I am *SO* going to miss hanging out with her. I'm trying to console myself with the knowledge she'll always be here on the Forum and the fact I'll have a pretty good reason to visit South Carolina!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry- It is Clemson, SC. It is 90 miles south of Charlotte. You know the best part I am looking forward is the traffic! I literally drive to work going 5 miles an hour if that (5 miles=min 30 mins)! The nice thing about being married to a prof, is there is always the campus life and things to do. So even in small towns, there is a lot to do. I also think being 2 hours from Atlanta and Charlotte are nice. 

I am glad there is a Havanese Club as well! I am not sure when I will be there, I am just going for the Friday on the red eye and then we have to plan the move either this fall or next. We are touring the city and gonna make the decision by next week.

I am absolutely shocked about the real estate though! Yeah, let's just say I wouldn't know how to keep that size clean!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Come on with 5 bedrooms, we can have the forum party at my house!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Sorry- It is Clemson, SC. It is 90 miles south of Charlotte. You know the best part I am looking forward is the traffic! I literally drive to work going 5 miles an hour if that (5 miles=min 30 mins)! The nice thing about being married to a prof, is there is always the campus life and things to do. So even in small towns, there is a lot to do. I also think being 2 hours from Atlanta and Charlotte are nice.
> 
> I am glad there is a Havanese Club as well! I am not sure when I will be there, I am just going for the Friday on the red eye and then we have to plan the move *either this fall or next*. We are touring the city and gonna make the decision by next week.
> 
> I am absolutely shocked about the real estate though! Yeah, let's just say I wouldn't know how to keep that size clean!


I vote not before fall of 2009...at the _earliest_ :biggrin1: We've got lots of puppies to see and shows to attend!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leslie, you were the first person I thought of when I read this post. You guys will miss each other. But if it works out... just more places to visit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree, we have a lot of puppies to see and shows to visit! There are still so many doggy stores and parks we haven't been to!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ How about going to see some puppies the 9th of next month? :wink:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:whoo: If I had plans, I would cancel them!!! Leslie, also a road trip!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, I looked at that link too and my first thought was, what kind of a family needs a house with 47 full bathrooms????


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, those LA home prices are pretty high priced!!, but what were they 12 months ago? In all honesty, the sub prime effect has not really effected that segment of the market.. lol.. It's more the average person whom is being effected. Housing prices have not dropped here in Toronto yet really, but might come down this year due to the US recession.. i hope not!! 

Amanda - SC might not be as la-di-da as LA, but you deffinatley get more bang for your buck!!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think even LA has been effected by it. When we sold our house in June (we only had it a year and a half) back in Ohio. There were some counties that had negative appreciation. I think out here the difference is, people aren't making the same amount of money they did.

I won't tell you about my boss' home in Bel Air. Let's just say I get to see how that side of the population lives, I get his keys from the valet guy


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Amanda! How awesome, please move THIS fall! Lina is right, I am THRILLED! I guess for American standards we will live kind of close (we live ca. 1-1.5 hours away from Charlotte). I've been to Downtown Charlotte twice now and it's kind of cute. It's hard for me, cause I grew up in the heart of Berlin, but Charlotte is definitely more of a city than Greensboro. I learned to accept that it doesn't really depend on where you live but rather what you make of it. At least for a limited time...
Kristin's right, our Breeder lives in Lexington SC ca. 45min from Columbia. Who knows, maybe you'll get your pied boy from her?!? Tee Hee :whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Maryam are you going to Nationals this august? just wondering...if i have asked you already i am sorry...i think i need to go to bed!!! Amanda I heard that it is very pretty there...I am sure it will be a hard decision!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, unfortunately not. I'll hopefully be in Berlin by then. Plan on staying there July-September :cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- come on, it is worth flying back. I will pick you up on the way 

Amanda


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Amanda, I live in Raleigh, North Carolina. I haven't been to Clemson, but have heard it is nice. a cute college town and so much quieter than LA, but close to Atlanta and Charlotte. Charlotte just got a Neiman Marcus last year-that's pretty big for us in North Carolina(at least for us shopaholics). There are sooo many beautiful places to see in both North and South Carolina- coastal and mountains. You won't be too far from Ashville, Cashiers, Highlands,etc-cute mountain towns and resorts. A little longer to the coast,but Hilton Head has some nice places and Charleston is always beautiful. One big difference to me is the humidity here compared to California. A friend of mine once likened it "to living in a ziplock bag." But with all the acerage you can have you could do what we did and put in a swimming pool!!!!! We don't even feel the humidity anymore. The seasons here are gorgeous-especially taking the Blue Ridge parkway on a winding drive on a crisp autumn day when the leaves are changing colors.If you move in the Fall you'll be just in time to take the drive... You'll love it here. Jocelyn


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, Hartman's description sounds so lovely--- if you move you'd best get a house big enough gor Hav visitors and all their owners too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jocelyn, your description makes it sound like a very lovely place. What is the dead of winter like?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jocelyn,
Thank you for that- lovely description and gets me more excited! I actually visted Charlotte last year and we went to Davidson so coming from Ohio, it was very warm. It is suppose to be 60-70 this weekend so it won't be too harsh of a change!

Amanda


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Susan, dead of winter can really vary. We've had days close to 70 (even almost 80 last month-but that was a record). Normally days are in high 40s to mid 50s. Lows in high 20s to mid to upper 30s. We usually get a couple of token snowfalls which is really funny here because everything shuts down with just a half inch of snow, but the last two years have been pretty snowless. Amanda may get more towards Clemson as she's closer to the mountains. And yes, Amanda, the weekend is supposed to be nice-Sunday approaching 70. Jocelyn


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I just want to warn everyone to lock up your pups if amanda is traveling. She can make a fast get away on a plane  I haven't been to SC but my mother has said in the past that there are some great areas for birding for those that like to do it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Jocelyn. It sounds like a really nice place.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

anneks said:


> I just want to warn everyone to lock up your pups if amanda is traveling. She can make a fast get away on a plane


Thanks for the warning, she will be no where near MA but you never know she could just be saying she's going to SC.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You guys are almost as smart as your Neezers!!! Maybe this is a ploy to get your puppies. Now whose dog would I steal???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well first my flight was canceled but I actually complained enough that I received a direct flight a few hours later- changed things up a bit! And I swear I have never met a person who could snore louder than the guy next to me. His sound proof headphones were so his snoring didn't wake him up!

I went for the real estate tour today! I found the lake I already want to live on  Just not sure my budget matches it right now- especially when i explain to DH I need to be stay at home dog mom <shhhhh>

But I have to tell you the best part, out here when they say 10 miles away it means 10 mins. In LA, not so much! Oh and to say southern charm isn't amazing- the waitress at the waffle house was the best I have had in a long long time!

I will get some pictures and share when I get home!
Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda I agree working with 3 fur kids wont be good, well maybe PT to pay for all their activities. Glad to hear you are enjoying your visit.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> In SC, that gets me 5 bedrooms and a few acres- I don't know what I would do with that space!


That's big news, Amanda! And I know what I'd do with all that space....GET MORE HAVS! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

I'm looking forward to seeing the photos. I'm glad you loved the place and could see yourself there.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, good luck with your move. Hope you find the house of your dreams! 

My DH and I are really excited about exploring the east coast after we move to Long Island. We are looking forward to visiting Georgia and South Carolina. I absolutely loved the houses featured on HGTV from these areas.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima, once you get settled on LI, you must go out to wine country. You will not belive that you are on LI. It is absolutely beautiful. Just a warning...don't even think of going out east during the summer. Save it for spring and fall.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Poornima, once you get settled on LI, you must go out to wine country. You will not belive that you are on LI. It is absolutely beautiful. Just a warning...don't even think of going out east during the summer. Save it for spring and fall.


Is that about the bad traffic we heard people talking about on LI all the time?:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poornima,
Let me know! This is a gorgeous area with all the lakes and then in the background is the mountains! I am thinking we are probably going to end up settling here! I just had dinner at the chair's house on the lake and loved it! They were telling me all the places to go.

I do have to share something, the movie Deliverance was filmed in the area- I think I am going to try and forget that part!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So it looks like we will be moving! We just need to decide if we want to stay in LA for another year. I really liked the area and the home prices are amazing. It has a very small sense of community but with the big university, it doesn't feel as southern and there are a lot of things to do. The weather isn't as warm as southern california though! The southern charm and friendliness will take some getting used to! This will likely be our last move. The nice thing if we move this august, I could drive to Nationals! You know it is bad when you are planning your cross country move based upon timing of dog parties!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

This is great news Amanda - sounds lovely. Moves are always hard but it sounds so nice. LA is exciting sometimes, but nothing like the "country."


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda. I think it would be really great to see you at the Nationals but on the other side I would hate to pull you away from Leslie, I’m sure she is going to miss you like crazy.

Tell DH we said Cagrats as well, and we all want to know now that this part of your life has been settled when is the new puppy coming home??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks  It is nice to be settled and moving from one coast to another is going to be fun. I think we will just get rid of all of our cali furniture- remember I have most stuff in storage in Michigan still!

Leslie is going to come and visit! Come on with the size of houses out there, the entire forum can! I looked at lovely home on a golfcourse with a wooded lot on one side 3400 sq feet for $309! 

Leeann, I posted it somewhere else but I got DH a little tipsy and he finally said yes! I have some conditions on spending, time wise, etc. But I am on the watch!!! Send me all the cute puppies!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda that house sounds like my DH's dream home on a golf course... 

Congrats on the puppy... boy I hate being so busy, I miss soooo much. What is the time frame we are looking at? hmmm who do we know is having puppies??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Amanda, what fantabulous news! I am so looking forward to meet you, DH and your hopefully 3 dogs THIS fall. I won't be back until mid September though.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I think we will just get rid of all of our cali furniture


Ohh, garage sale at Amanda's! 
Maybe there's a breeder out there who will barter a puppy for furniture??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, 3400 square foot house and a new puppy to boot!!!!! you must be in heaven. Oh wait would you have to clean 3400 square feet ? or would your new southern life style afford you a house-keeper? Oh I can't wait to see your house hunting pictures as well as your puppy finds...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

How exciting for you. It's amazing how much house you can get for your money in so many areas of this country. Sounds like it will be a great place for your family.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is so exciting! Congrats on the upcoming move!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, how exciting. It will also be a big change - moving east, to the south, college town compared to LA. But I think you will just love it. I haven't been to SC, but have been to Charlottsville, Va. I only had a day to spend there, and wished I had more time. The vibe in that college town was great. Nice shops, good food, and lots to see and do. I'm sure you will adjust with no problem. The house sounds great. A house that size on LI is probably 1.5 million or more, depending on which town it is in.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am not finding the house on the MLS that i loved- it was newly built and i wonder if the builder hasn't put it up. But it was nice on a golf course but with a wooded side yard. A nice feature too is it was a community with tennis courts, restaurant, boat launch, etc. DH loved this house but it is kind of far drive-20 miles. I love house hunting though!

But others we saw:
This was insane and DH referred to it as the maze. 
http://www.clemsonhomes.com/content...39,64826930,62628254,63305036&propertyCount=5

This one was nice with a fenced in backyard that backed to a ravine but the kitchen sucked but in a cute neighborhood and i loved the backyard for the girls.
http://www.clemsonhomes.com/content...dpos=10&ids=52950565,52950566&propertyCount=2


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha--I I love those SC prices!!!!! did I mention we live in a small 3 bedroom cape (where i have trouble fitting 2 crates in the master) that would sell for close to that first house. Oh and we don't have a pool or pool house... you are going to have a blast!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy,
I am just renting but the house is about 100k more than the first house and it is 750 sq feet! And I don't even have a driveway!

Needless to say this is the most exciting part!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amanda,

I am really excited for you! It will fun to be in a college town and your girls will have a nice space (indoor and outdoor) to roam! I'm envious! I cannot believe what you can buy housewise there (looking at those links). My dream is to have one of those grand entrances with two staircases swirling upwards. My hubby tells me that my NEXT husband will have to buy that for me...:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh man, those are HUGE homes for such low prices! I need to move to SC.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I am so jealous - wow just a little tipsy and a new puppy got agreed to? Way to go Amanda. What fun a new house, a new puppy and a new lifestyle. Congratulations.:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane- I love it..... your next hubby!

It is all exciting but a little overwhelming! I am a planner by nature so at first I felt like vomiting!!! But after being there, seeing what we can end up with, I felt a lot better!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ My only request for your new place is that it has RV parking w/hookups cause I'm pretty sure Richard's gonna want to do a road trip to come see you guys.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie-that would be awesome!!! There is so much to do in that area and it is so gorgeous! I am excited about discovering another side of the country but we have so much to see and do in LA still as well!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, you know that even once you move, you'll still have to come back here to visit and you better plan to stay here w/us. The RV serves nicely as a guest house  Besides, Tori would be so disappointed, maybe even insulted, if you stayed anywhere else.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, nice houses. The first one is beautiful but there's no way I'd clean 4400 square feet of main house PLUS a pool house! 
The really awful part is our house, at 1850 square feet in a regular everyday neighborhood, no golf course, no 10 acres was priced well above that first house at one time and even now, with the real estate downturn, isn't too far under that price. It's just sickening! I'd move in a heartbeat. I really liked the second house. You can always remodel the kitchen! Thanks for sharing the photos with us Amanada. 
Jane, you're too funny. Next husband indeed! That would be MY husband's response too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the links, Amanda! I see what you mean about the yard in that second home. Wow! (What is the tiled room in the photos? Is that a laundry room?)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How exciting for you!
You must have a great adventureous spirit,as I don't think I could keep moving like that. Of course,with no kids though,why not???? It sounds like a beautiful area.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know the homes in the area are amazing. There are also tons of trees. There is a small town outside of Clemson that I found very charming with the old trees with all the vines growing up them.

Kimberly- actually it was the room off the basement. no clue why they did tile but could be nice for dogs!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- my family jokes I married into the Army lifestyle! Well this would be our last move at least! He just happened to get a lot of post doc offers hence the moves!

And for those of you in high price areas- there are still some there- they just are right on the lake and amazing!

http://anderson-sc.carolina-idx.com...28ebfa65&type=RES_SINGLE+FAMILY&mls_in=159272


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda,
those are some really nice and HUGE houses! Wish you could combine the best parts of each house. I totally see what you're saying about the kitchen in the 2nd one! We have a house in San Antonio Texas in a nice neighborhood and the prices are ridiculously low! We got our 2585 sq.ft house for a little under $170,000 w/ 3 bedrooms, 1 game room, 2 baths and 1 powder room. I loved house hunting too, but I got so excited about the 5000 sq.ft houses that were SO cheap (ca $350,000) that my knees started shaking and I was ready to cry, cause I wanted to move into the model home so bad!

Just take your time and write down what you really (don't) want and what would be more of a bonus. That'll help you focus better...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Can I pick & choose the kitchen, dining area and study along with the view and let someone else have the rest of that house? (I don't like the exterior nor most of the interior.) LOL The lake view is really nice. Why do I start thinking about what a pain it would be to clean the windows?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam, you sound like DH. He fell in love with the property on this one and is like lets buy it and build!

http://anderson-sc.carolina-idx.com...28ebfa65&type=RES_SINGLE+FAMILY&mls_in=147758


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Amanda, I wish DH and I were house hunting...  Here's a link to the model of our house:
http://kbhome.com/Community~CommID~00865101.aspx

I just noticed, that there are also pics of other model homes. Ours is the one that has a blue wall to the left and mustard colored walls in the front and right and the game room has a batman poster in it...hmm...hard to explain. Think it's the pics that directly follow the playground pics...ahhh, I miss it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, that last link (of Amanda's) had an awesome kitchen and a spectacular view!!! My problem is, I really don't want a two story house.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- very nice! I know we were writting a list down of what we want. A lot of things we can add or build to our needs as well. We don't really want all that but once you see it, you feel like you are losing out if you don't get it!!! We did narrow the areas down after driving around though. I would love a lake house but DH would rather have woods and a big yard. The lake lots tend to be a lot smaller and more neighborhood. I keep telling myself the trade off of the area he wants, I could buy a lot more agility equipment!!!

I do want hardwood floors- with dogs, I don't want carpet! Also I want a dog door again  See the house has gone to the dogs!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, the dogs DO spend more time in the house than even you, so it should be theirs to begin with.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

A lake house sounds very nice, but have you thought about the humidity in the summer in SC?!? Imagine all the mosquitos and God knows what that hang out by the lake in the summer, yikes! I'd go with the yard too...hardwood floors really sound like a must, but you can always tear the carpet out and put the hardwood down, so that shouldn't keep you from buying a carpeted house that you potentially like.
I think what helped us most was to go and look at as many model homes as we could, that gave us a pretty good idea of what we look for in a house. And I feel you, after seeing all the upgraded model homes you think you can't survive with a regular bathtub it NEEDS to be the garden tub, LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you think my MIL is excited about us moving back somewhat closer??? Look at what arrived in the mail today for the girls


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! They look great in their new shirts. I'm sure they will fit right in. 

Oh and all this real estate talk made me want to post this:



> Back after a two-year hiatus for a top-to-toe renovation, the legendary Plaza Hotel has been remade into a mixed-use building comprised of high-end condos, luxe hotel rooms, ritzy restaurants and posh shops.
> 
> ...
> 
> As for the rest of the place, all of the 180 condominiums offered were sold, one for *$51,539,180, the highest price ever paid for a NY apartment*; four additional condos sold in excess of $40 million apiece, at an eye-popping $6,400 a square foot. And if there's any doubt that the Gilded Age lives on, rumor has it that one new resident purchased space in the basement for his own private swimming pool.


My reaction? Wow, just wow.

Spencer's reaction? Yeah, the Plaza Hotel condos being sold single handedly kept the real estate from going down in New York City last year.

Me: :jaw: Wow, just wow.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the move and your DH's new job! I can certainly relate to moving alot. Heck, the first 12 years of my adult life were lived in about 5 different states. My ex husband was military and we were ALL over the place.

i think you will easily get used to Southern charm and hospitatility! Your neighbors will bring over food and wine, etc and you'll make alot of friends quickly. It is SOO SOO different from the West Coast and the East to me, its like a different country. Not that people aren't nice, but..they just keep to themselves more.

Wow! You have some great housing opportunities too! I think our house is around 4500 sq ft, but housing is a bit more here because of the lack of housing  We did buy it at a good time, so no complaints there, but in the South you do get more bang for your buck!

When me and DH were looking for a house it took us a year but that's mostly because I was being so anal about school districts for the kids and there was always something I didnt' like about each house. In the house I am in now, I don't like the kitchen, its too small for the house and I hate the way it is set up and the tile, maybe one day I'll gut it, IDK..but I like everything else, the really BIG master bedroom and bath is what sold me. When you find the right house, you'll know! 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina-wow! I work for a real estate developer. We have a project in downtown LA where we are taking an old hotel and turning into into condos. Let's just say our project isn't goin that well. People aren't responding like NYC!

Kara-Yeah, I was just excited what you could afford there! DH is the responsible one who is like we don't need XYZ. I on the other hand would probably get the giant house  I am not sure if we are going to rent for a few months or just make quite a few trips out there!

Amanda


P.S. What I Don't like, Tea should not be sweetened!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Do you think my MIL is excited about us moving back somewhat closer??? Look at what arrived in the mail today for the girls


That is just adorable!! How did you get them to sit so nice next to each other and look at you at the same time? Oh, and I LOVE the matching purple bow in Belle's hair.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Can you tell my family knows I am the dog person! We haven't even been back 4 days  Okay they don't stay too long. Isabelle gets restless if she isn't doing anything but I have jerky in my hand. But Dora is really good!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those outfits are so cute. The girls look adorable -- as always.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, I don't know how I missed this thread! A huge congratulations on your hubby's new job and your move to SC!

We vacationed in SC for many years (Hilton Head) and enjoyed it very much. SC is a great state, I'm sure you'll love it. Lots of southern charm and hospitality.

And a new puppy too?? I am so happy for you! 2008 is going to be a wonderful and exciting year for you!

Cute video, love the shirts


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I absolutely love that lake house!!! hmmm all I need is a new job for me and DH and an extra $1, 395,000 to put down on the house. 

Dora and Belle are adorable in their Clemson Jersey's


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, the video is too cute! I guess being Tiger fans makes Dora and Bella really happy! 

Oh and good luck selling those condos! I guess since LA is more spread out, people would prefer to have larger spaces than to live in an apartment.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ "Our" girls look adorable in their jerseys! But, I don't know if they're as excited about being Tiger fans as they are about the jerky, though :biggrin1:
I loved the "unison shake" at the end. They are just precious!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, I love your girls' eyes and that simultaneous shake at the end is priceless!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay-----besides the cute T-shirts,the beautiful area,the houses,the southern charm------that's it! Amanda,I want to move with you!:hug:The future new pup is a bonus...I'm packing my bags Amanda!:becky:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great video Amanda!

Your girls are such beauties


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, adorable photos of the girls. 
Lina, I'm with you on the NYC condos.....Wow!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, I'm so jealous! *In a good way~whoo hoo for you! I love love love house shopping! You're gonna have such fun!

Kara, I get what you mean about west coast neighbors.  When we bought our home I waited a week to see if any of the new neighbors would at least drop by. Not a one did! So, hubby and I got cheesecakes and dropped by each neighbors house to introduce ourselves. I was so surprised when one neighbor put his arms across the porch railings, sorta barring our way! I don't know if it was a conscious move, but the body language was very negative. We still left a cheesecake with him and tried to bring it around to a positve thing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well Los Angeles was just voted the least friendliest city (BG- we beat NYC!) And besides Leslie I can see why. Both my neighbors are pretty annoying and only talk when you say something first! 

I think the southern charm is gonna shock us for awhile but hopefully we get used to it! I really just don't want one of those accents (no offense!!!)

Lina- thank goodness, I am on the development side and not the sales side! Downtown LA has tons of condos and not enough buyers! But downtown isn't as cool at night as it is in NYC!

Christy- in Ohio, our neighbors all brought items over. One of them even used her plate so we had to visit and return it! Here we just got a nasty note that our neighbor would involve legal action if we put our trash cans in front of her house on trash day!

Missy- I think you met another comma instead of a period. Cause if not, I will give you the $1,395 and then come live with you!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow that comma makes a big difference!!! ha ha ha. My DH is a southerner who has no accent (unless he wants to lay it on thick) the only thing he does is puts the emphasis on some words differently... 

So Amanda, if you want to fit in, without the full accent just pronounce these words this way.

UMbrella (emphasis on UN) 
INsurance
CEment (CE pronounced see) 
POlice 

He never does this but you can always pull out the "Puh-Lease" 

But my favorite southern expression that I have learned from him (and appropriate for a dog forum) is for when you are having a bad day or feeling under the weather you say "I'm suckin hine tit" (the runt of the litter gets the last teet or "hind tit") and you have to slurr it all together.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> But my favorite southern expression that I have learned from him (and appropriate for a dog forum) is for when you are having a bad day or feeling under the weather you say "I'm suckin hine tit"


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Missy, I don't remember hearing it but has DH picked up any of the Boston accent?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- I think it might make a day filled with fun if I go around saying "I'm suckin hine tit" at work tomorrow! Actually a lot of people out here think I am canadian! It is the way I say Vodka, Milk, John, etc. However, I think they must pronounce it wrong in their heads!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Christy- in Ohio, our neighbors all brought items over. One of them even used her plate so we had to visit and return it! Here we just got a nasty note that our neighbor would involve legal action if we put our trash cans in front of her house on trash day!!!


That's the way I thought it should be! Where was my welcome to the neighborhood? I remember as a child how everyone on the whole street would help re-roof a house or take down an old tree and the ladies would bring out lemonade! I guess those days are gone in California.


----------

